# Αμερικανικές εκλογές 2012



## nickel (Jan 21, 2012)

Πολλά μπορεί να πει κανείς για τις αμερικανικές εκλογές, αν και, μέσα σ' όλα τα δικά μας, πού να προλάβεις να δεις τι καίει τον μέσο Αμερικανό. Όταν βρίσκεις την ώρα να ασχοληθείς και ανακαλύπτεις τι απασχολεί κάποιους Αμερικανούς, καταριέσαι την ώρα και τη στιγμή που ασχολήθηκες. Για παράδειγμα, πλαισιάκι στη σελίδα του BBC για τις προκριματικές στη Νότια Καρολίνα:

Analysis
Mark Mardell, North America editor

In South Carolina, as in Iowa and New Hampshire, voters are finding it hard to pick one anti-Mitt, conservative candidate to get behind.

The opinion polls suggest that Newt Gingrich is the obvious choice. But he worries some. It's not that he is a recent convert to Roman Catholicism that's the trouble.

It is that he is only a fairly recent convert to uxorious faithfulness. He's on his third marriage. But perhaps it is not quite so bad for him as it could be.

Central to the evangelical message is that we are all in need of forgiveness. The possibility of redemption is at the heart of the faith. Lucky old Newt.

The man in danger is Mitt. He didn't win in Iowa. If he doesn't win here he will have lost his unique selling point: that he feels like a winner. In politics, if an electorate loses faith in a front-runner there is no redemption, not even in the Bible Belt. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-16663326

Αυτή τη ζώνη, πόσες φορές θέλω να την πάρω και να τους βαράω...


----------



## Resident (Jan 21, 2012)

Αυτά αφορούν τους ρεπουμπλικάνους... Τώρα θα δεις όλα τα ωραία να βγαίνουν στην φόρα και για τον Νιούτον και για τον Μιτ. Ο πρώτος είχε εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις (τσ τσ) ο 2ος εκμεταλλεύεται διάφορα φορολογικά παράθυρα και πληρώνει εδώ και χρόνια χαμηλούς φόρους. Μπαξές οι τύποι...


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2012)

America is now a land of epidemic poverty and barbaric prisons: the consequence of a "market" extremism which, under Obama, has prompted the transfer of $14 trillion in public money to criminal enterprises in Wall Street. The victims are mostly young jobless, homeless, incarcerated African-Americans, betrayed by the first black president. The historic corollary of a perpetual war state, this is not fascism, not yet, but neither is it democracy in any recognisable form, regardless of the placebo politics that will consume the news until November. (John Pilger, The World War on Democracy)


----------

